# Favorite fatboy body part?



## blubberboy767 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey ladies, just a quick question as to your favorite body parts of us BHM? Are you a belly, butt, round face, chest, etc. girl? Speak up and have fun with it! Defend your choice  

Being more of a pear shaped BHm I'd love to hear your thoughts. Please don't all be belly girls!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm definitely a belly girl  

...but I also really love chests and nicely rounded bottoms too...


----------



## JaidenSinead (Oct 6, 2005)

I have a couple of them, so here it goes:

1-My BHM must have a huge great looking belly with a bit of hair on it. The belly must droop over the belt and he must have the shirt tucked in so I can stare fiendlishly at his midsection.
2- My BHM also must have thighs that rub together, the thicker the thigh the better.
3- I am a chest girl as well, give me a man with a set of boobs and a hairy chest, I am in heaven.


----------



## missaf (Oct 6, 2005)

...

I can't name just one part.

...

Can't do it! I love it all! Well proportioned, round all the way around, fat arms, fat thighs, saggy belly, sexy fat chest, thick calves, mmmm.

I gotta go now


----------



## JaidenSinead (Oct 6, 2005)

Ladies, I have one more thing a perfect BHM respects his body and knows how to use it, and when he walks into a room he *COMMANDS* attention and gets it!!!!


----------



## Charisa (Oct 6, 2005)

A big butt is always nice to grab handfuls of. You can do that with back fat too... something to hold on to.

Big thick arms to be hugged by (of course that then brings you into contact with other nice fat parts) 

Chunky, solid calves.


----------



## SnapDragon (Oct 7, 2005)

Everything 

Butts, guts, broad backs, fat arms and legs with some solid muscle underneath, man-tits.

I think my real weakness is for a fat face with a double chin and a warm smile, though.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## lady of the dark (Oct 7, 2005)

Hmmmm, this is a really nice topic! I love my boyfriends big hanging beer belly and his full man-breasts. He has those really muscular arms and legs and a hairy belly, so he looks really manly. I need to get a cloth to wipe my drool of the keyboard.


----------



## petite_FFA (Oct 12, 2005)

It's a bit hard for me to decide... I love all the little details that some miss. I love chubby guys with really nice skin, it makes them look so healthy and radiant. I also tend to be preoccupied with hands... I love holding hands and notice when a guy has soft fingers instead of those awful bony hands. *shudders* My favorite little detail, though, isn't so little... I love the way a guy's face fills out, with round cheeks and a little double chin. But I don't want him too big there... I want to be able to see the adorable face and eyes I fell in love with before I got him big. =) But of course, my favorite part is whatever is involved in snuggling. I want to sit on a guy's lap with nice, comfy thighs, and lean against his soft tummy and chest while he holds me in those big arms...

... there I go daydreaming again... *sigh*


----------



## Zoe (Oct 12, 2005)

I love big bellies. Definitely.  But also big butts, nice fat thighs, broad, fat backs... The list could go on almost forever. Can't help it, (and don't want to) I just love everything in big guys.


----------



## Tad (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, sounds like you know exactly what you like! All I can say is that I'm a bit jealous of the guy you eventually make into your teddy-bear--he's going to be one lucky BHM!

-Ed


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 13, 2005)

I like men that are big all over but it is usually the belly that attracts me first.


----------



## ruby (Oct 13, 2005)

I cannot single out one body part  I love the overall package. 
	Nice tummy that hangs over the belt, 
	Big round booty (great for play slapping) 
	Thick thighs that rub together
	A strong chest with an ample layer of padding. (Im not into boobs on men)
I love to snuggle w/ my BHM and sleep with my head pressed into his chest and feel his warm belly pressing against me.
	Back fat- it feels nice massaging beneath the fleshy folds
	Arms  big and strong
	Chunky, solid calves.
	Fat face with a double chin, plump lips and a friendly smile

*ATTITUDE*  I like a BHM who knows he looks hot and is not afraid to show skin at the beach


----------



## Zoe (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank you, Ed.  Some day that nice BHM will appear to my life... But I wouldn't mind if he hurried a bit! Until that... This board is fantastic!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Oct 14, 2005)

I like 'em big all over...but tummies, big shoulders, and big legs tend to draw my eyes first. 

-Qit


----------



## Gaining Gourmet (Oct 15, 2005)

Zoe said:


> Thank you, Ed.  Some day that nice BHM will appear to my life... But I wouldn't mind if he hurried a bit! Until that... This board is fantastic!




Damn geography. All the good women are so far away.


----------



## Zoe (Oct 15, 2005)

Gaining Gourmet said:


> Damn geography. All the good women are so far away.



I so agree. Except for that all the BHM are so far away.


----------



## Gaining Gourmet (Oct 16, 2005)

Geography is a cruel mistress. But then, so are a lot of things, or so I'm told.


----------



## Del (Oct 22, 2005)

I just joined here... I'm a FFA. Reading this thread makes me feel like I've, well, come home.

Just wanted to say hi to everyone here. As for the thread topic, I have a weakness for all BHM body-parts, especially the belly... but there is something extra sexy, in a different way, about back fat.


----------



## Karebehr (Oct 22, 2005)

Del said:


> I just joined here... I'm a FFA. Reading this thread makes me feel like I've, well, come home.
> 
> Just wanted to say hi to everyone here. As for the thread topic, I have a weakness for all BHM body-parts, especially the belly... but there is something extra sexy, in a different way, about back fat.


Welcome Del

As a SSBHM I feel the same way as you do...never knew there was a place for us, Hope to read more from you!!


----------



## Karebehr (Oct 22, 2005)

Zoe said:


> Thank you, Ed.  Some day that nice BHM will appear to my life... But I wouldn't mind if he hurried a bit! Until that... This board is fantastic!


Zoe, I feel the same way...all the good single FFA's are so far away from here....oh well...I keep wishing! Have a great day!


----------



## Del (Oct 22, 2005)

Karebehr said:


> Welcome Del
> 
> As a SSBHM I feel the same way as you do...never knew there was a place for us, Hope to read more from you!!



Thanks for the welcome! I shall be lurking around here a lot and I will post whenever I have something to say!


----------



## Zoe (Oct 23, 2005)

Karebehr said:


> Zoe, I feel the same way...all the good single FFA's are so far away from here....oh well...I keep wishing! Have a great day!



Life is full of surprises... So, as long as there is life, there is hope!  Have a great day, Karebehr.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Oct 24, 2005)

I love bellies and before I met my current boyfriend, the first _big_ guy I've ever been in a relationship with before, I was almost exclusively a belly girl. But ever since I've started snuggling and cuddling my guy, I'm starting to get a real appreciation for squishy upper arms with muscle underneath, a soft chest with man boobs, jiggly back flub, and of course, a huge butt! It's all so nice...*purrs*


----------



## Shylla (Oct 28, 2005)

I like so many things about a large guy. It's hard to reduce it to any certain body parts... I like a well-proportioned guy, who doesn't carry all of his weight in any certain spot, but having the majority in a soft belly and lower body is nice. I like a good balance between muscle and fat -- not all flab, but not pure muscle in the legs and arms either. Big lovehandles and plenty to grab on the back is excellent. I like a round face, but I don't like large, droopy double-chins. I think they tend to make a man look older than his years. Body hair is nice, but not necessary. I like very thick arms and soft hands, too. And... I just like the overall decadence of a guy who loves to eat plenty (yet still takes care of his health) and takes pride in his fat body and the appeal it holds to FFAs! That is much more important than any particular size or bodily proportions to me.  

BTW, I'm new to the forum. Well, I've been reading it intermittenly for a long time, but I decided to join in since I recently "came out" about my FFA-ish-ness, and you got this spiffy new board system that makes it convenient. Thanks for having me.


----------



## Amor (Dec 1, 2005)

I've definitly got a soft spot for a handsome man with a full face and a nice warm smile, and of course a big soft belly with the shirt tucked in (especially if the belt is under his stomach) showing off his love handles and soft back just about makes me melt....and thick upper arms...and, well I think I like just about everything , but if I had to pick just one thing it would probably be just an inviting smile and friendly eyes....

:eat2:


man, i've really gotta find a nice bhm....lol


----------



## Stuffa (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I have to say that my big weakness is a big belly, but a fella has to be large all over to go along with that. I love me a belly though.


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 25, 2008)

I want to resurrect this thread, seeing as how most of the FFA's who responded in this thread don't seem to be on here anymore, at least not actively...this thing goes back to 2005.

Also this makes me wonder where all the FFA's went? And the other members for that matter?


----------



## Britannia (Jan 25, 2008)

The love handles get me every time...

I also love the slight roll that appears below the breast and before the belly, and meaty/muscle-y arms.

The ultimate deal-breaker is if he has a flat butt, though, so I guess you could say that a nice, rounded ass is the most important thing


----------



## Jules (Jan 26, 2008)

1) A soft, jiggly belly

2) Big, round love handles

3) Thick thighs

4) The area below the belly but just above the genitals (hard to explain...) I love that that area on BHM's forms like a little pillow

I'm also a fan of broad shoulders and big, strong arms, but I guess non-FFA's can appreciate that too.


----------



## BHMluver (Jan 26, 2008)

A big, soft, saggy belly literally brings me to my knees. Ironically, my BHM hubby ...size 5x or 6x shirt... - Does that make him a SSBHM? - carries most of his weight in his butt and thighs. <shrug> I also especially like the tender parts on the sides of his torso as well. Lastly, and I know this sounds funny, but I adore the tops of his feet! They're like these soft cushions and I'm forever stroking them with the tips of my toes when we're in bed together. <blushing>


----------



## Melian (Jan 28, 2008)

Britannia said:


> The love handles get me every time...
> 
> I also love the slight roll that appears below the breast and before the belly, and meaty/muscle-y arms.
> 
> The ultimate deal-breaker is if he has a flat butt, though, so I guess you could say that a nice, rounded ass is the most important thing



I can't answer this question without repeating Britannia's answer, so I'll just repost it 

Also, I love a soft chest (not moobs, per se, just soft and squishy).


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 28, 2008)

OK, I haven't seen this mentioned so ...

the inner top part of the thigh...I dunno maybe it's just me...but that part begs to be nibbled.


----------



## lady of the dark (Jan 28, 2008)

It is really funny that someone upped this topic. When I first reacted I was with my former boyfriend, now I've been with my current boyfriend for two years now. He's fat as well. He doesn't have a real beerbelly, it is more like a soft flabby belly, I like this one even more! He has very muscalar arms and very strong upper legs and the best ass in the world! When he is lying down he has a very sweet chin roll wich I find very sexy! I also like the fat roll he has on his back.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, so so many to choose from! I would be obvious and say the belly (the crown of the BHM), but its the double/triple chin that makes me weak at the knees....

Lady Bella x


----------



## Fat Boy UK (Jan 29, 2008)

Well as a BHM in the UK I can say I've never knowingly met a FFA in my life and it is just a relief to find that all my physical attributes are attractive to someone! I've got a very big belly, moobs, big thighs and a very rounded bum as well as chunky arms and back fat.

Its so nice to have someone think I'm attractive when for years I've been told I'm not...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 29, 2008)

1. Big chubby hands. These will always be my weakness. There is something about chubby fingers/hands on a guy that I just love.

2. Love handles. So much fun to grab and squeeze. Yum. Their name is just so perfect.

3. Belly. Best when encased in a preppy polo shirt about a half size too small. Mmmmmm.

4. Neck. OMG...a thick neck as seen from behind is just knee-weakening. Love it. 

5. Face/chin. Too freaking cute.


----------



## persimmon (Jan 29, 2008)

A few years ago I probably would have been all about belly, but having met The Boy has converted me to the cult of the (well, his) bubble-butt. Big, round, mesmerising when he's walking, so much fun for smacking in that way that's too firm for bellies.

However. I still LOVE grabbing belly hang/love handles. Hunnh.


p


----------



## babette (Feb 2, 2008)

overhang ofcourse. back and nice arms. not fat or thin but nice. and hands. i think i have a fetish on hands..........


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 3, 2008)

Extra smooshy love handles!

All the other stuff is good too...fer sure.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 27, 2008)

Belly... Belly and more big soft hanging belly! 

Also love moobs and love handles :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 28, 2008)

I love a nice, thick back.

And of course, the belly.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 28, 2008)

Chubby hands. My number one favorite. I just love chubby hands.

Love handles.

Double chin. 

Back fat. Mmmmm back fat.


----------



## Ichida (Oct 28, 2008)

not in any order...

Large chubby hands,
big, round, hanging belly,
hip rolls,
love handles
chubby cheeks
double chin....

**realizes she is starting to name everything so stops**


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 29, 2008)

I love my boy's hips and thighs.
:eat2:


----------



## Hole (Oct 29, 2008)

Belly, chest,thighs and arms.


----------



## katorade (Oct 29, 2008)

Arms, hands down....er, no pun intended.


----------



## Kahlan_FFA (Nov 11, 2008)

That squishy bit at the top of the inner thigh 
the way his butt works up and down as he walks 
his oh so soft pillowy upper arms and best of all
his soft round cheeks, perfect for pulling him down for a kiss


----------



## iheartsquishys (Nov 11, 2008)

Its impossible to choose just one. It depends on the situation. I notice his back fat first but that is probably cause I will notice a big guy entering a room but will be too nervous to really check him out until he is not facing me. 

When I'm with a guy I spend most of my attention on his belly, can't keep my hands off it. The round part just under his belly button and the creases where his belly meets his chest and love handles are my favorite. Big soft thighs are fantastic and I would probably spend more time there but I don't want to be a cruel tease all the time. Unlike most of the girls here I like a disproportionately small butt. I love the funny way it looks with their cute little butt tucked under their back fat. I'll ask for water when we're in bed just so i can see his nakey little butt when he gets up.  

When we're in public it's his hands. I love it when his hands are so much bigger than mine that it's uncomfortable for me to interlace our fingers. I wind up holding onto just his pinkie. I get so much pride knowing that my big man can protect me from the world by my just holding onto his pinkie finger. That's when I know every girl around me is jealous and coveting him. I look like the cat who got the cream when people notice me with my BHM. 

When we're cuddling I like his big face and head. It's the size contrast. I love it when he lays his head on my chest and it covers half my torso. It's the ultimate illustration of size contrast. I love stroking his big round cheeks and the little rolls on the back of his neck. 

If we're at a social gathering it's his love handles. I discovered my love of love handles because they're probably the only part that I'm allowed to appropriately grope in public. I'm kind of a PDA whore because I'm so proud when I'm with my BHM. I want everyone to know we're together. I generally keep one hand on a love handle all night. Ideally he's big enough that I can't reach around his waist and tall enough that his waist is just under my chest. I'd have to press in to get my hand on to the small of his back between his love handles so I usually just grab a love handle to mark my territory and fend off all the women that would be approaching him if I didn't make it clear he's mine. 

I don't just say that to compliment the BHMs either. I'm crazy enough that when I look at my BHM it's impossible for me to see how any woman could not want him. In my world every woman wants my BHM because he is so amazingly hot and I need to keep them away. That's not to say a woman has to be crazy to be attracted to a BHM. I don't mean to insult the BHMs or FFAs....arg! :doh: This is why I don't talk to BHMs in real life. Its a compliment but not a compliment. K?


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Nov 11, 2008)

I like tummies.  I also really, really dig lovehandles. Ka-chow!!!


----------



## Sugarkitten7 (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd have to say hands. Bone-y hands on a bigger guy just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Feb 25, 2009)

neck, belly and thighs so the other half tells me! 23 59 36 if you wanted to know!


----------



## bexy (Feb 25, 2009)

Bellies and hips are generally my favourite body parts!


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Feb 25, 2009)

bexy said:


> Bellies and hips are generally my favourite body parts!



hi bexy - how does a fat bloke measure his hips? glad you like bellies though. i would very much like to get mine much bigger, in fact bleeding huge!!!!!!


----------



## Trudy (Feb 25, 2009)

My preference in a BHM are THICK Thighs and a cuddly chest i can snuggle in..


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 25, 2009)

well pretty much the same as other guys: hands eyes, voice. he must be genuinely nice and intelligent. fat specific favorites are chests bellies and arms are beautiful, and they makes hugs amazing. but the the mound just above the business is my fav fat guy thing because it feels so very nice

oh yes, and add fat hands and fingers to that too


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 25, 2009)

:eat2:the lower half


----------



## moarbellies (Feb 25, 2009)

I LOVE a big round belly most of all! I also love when a guy's thighs rub together cause they are pretty thick


----------



## Esther (Feb 25, 2009)

I melt for big bellies. However, I'm also a fan of nice, thick biceps and little double chins... mmm.


----------



## Cors (Feb 26, 2009)

Not sexually interested in men, but I like playing with soft big hanging bellies! I like tucking my hands underneath them for warmth and comfort. Can't go wrong with squishy hugs too.


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 26, 2009)

Cors said:


> Not sexually interested in men, but I like playing with soft big hanging bellies! I like tucking my hands underneath them for warmth and comfort. Can't go wrong with squishy hugs too.



i can get with that. i like tucking my hands under my own belly for warmth. i call it a fat muff


----------



## Olga_NYC (Feb 28, 2009)

SnapDragon said:


> Everything
> 
> Butts, guts, broad backs, fat arms and legs with some solid muscle underneath, man-tits.
> 
> ...




I love round faces the most too 

But with any guys (not just BHMs) they need to have a good looking face. I tend to like guys with more feminine facial features (small noses, big eyes). I don't dig uber masculine facial features.


----------



## logix (Mar 1, 2009)

Olga_NYC said:


> I love round faces the most too
> 
> But with any guys (not just BHMs) they need to have a good looking face. I tend to like guys with more feminine facial features (small noses, big eyes). I don't dig uber masculine facial features.



I realize this is not the thread for me to read. I'll be wanting to have so many things if i read all of this thread. I now already want Big eyes lol though someone did tell me i looked interesting in a wig.... dunno if that's good or bad.....


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

Belly.

Belly.

Love handles.

Belly.


(this goes for both men AND women  )


----------



## jellibellie (Mar 1, 2009)

I love BHM bellies. I love to caress their big soft magnificent bellies!!!:wubu:


----------



## Hole (Mar 2, 2009)

I love grabbing thick thighs.


----------



## kinkykitten (Mar 5, 2009)

Hole said:


> I love grabbing thick thighs.



:eat2: :eat2: hmm yes! and I love grabbing back pudge, I'm always having a sneaky grab at Dan's when we cuddle  and the adorable roll beneath the moobs.. Cuteness! :happy:



jellibellie said:


> I love BHM bellies. I love to caress their big soft magnificent bellies!!!:wubu:



Oh yes! Bellies FTW! Nothing more inviting than a soft, big sexy BHM belly!


----------



## bremerton (Apr 22, 2009)

i like big butts and i cannot lie.

also, thighs (my bf has a preposterous pair of thighs lol  ) and upper arms.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 22, 2009)

Let me see those hips SWING!


----------



## PhatChk (Apr 22, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i can get with that. i like tucking my hands under my own belly for warmth. i call it a fat muff


I do this alot. I have to stop myself sometimes because I do it with out noticing.


----------



## imfree (Apr 22, 2009)

jellibellie said:


> I love BHM bellies. I love to caress their big soft magnificent bellies!!!:wubu:



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Neighbor. I've seen you here
and there on the internetz over the years and it's good to
see you here.

Here, have a nice belly pic of me.


----------



## imfree (Apr 22, 2009)

bremerton said:


> i like big butts and i cannot lie.
> 
> also, thighs (my bf has a preposterous pair of thighs lol  ) and upper arms.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums.:bow:


----------



## Weeze (Apr 22, 2009)

Did I mention love handles?

I <3 me some love handles.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 22, 2009)

Mmmm. Love handles.

And the sides of necks...I love to nuzzle.


----------



## Novelist (Apr 23, 2009)

Bellies. SOFT bellies. I don't like the firm bellies, nor am I the biggest fan of "moobs" for some reason. But bellies are really nice. And big arms. I'm indifferent to everything else, but I like my men to look cuddly.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 23, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Did I mention love handles?
> 
> I <3 me some love handles.



Mmmm!
My boy and I have love reigns because handles are way too small.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 23, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Mmmm!
> My boy and I have love reigns because handles are way too small.



I believe I will be stealing that clever little term from you..... now.

lol.
reigns.


----------



## Novelist (Apr 23, 2009)

> My boy and I have love reigns because handles are way too small.



Hahahaha!!! That's great!!


----------



## MickeyFFA (Apr 24, 2009)

Belly, first and foremost. Specifically the belly hang gets me going, but it's gotta be round and protruding too. Not a big fan of the beer belly, hard guts that some guys get. My guy has to be soft (the jiggle is very important),but preferably with some muscle underneath. Linebackers are effing hawt and epitomize what I like. :eat2:

Followed by lovehandles. I adore the way a BHM's belly wraps around to his back, sooo sexy. I get the urge to grab them on total strangers sometimes! 

I don't really like chubby hands, although I do like big ones. I have a major fetish for long, nimble fingers, probably because I have such short pudgy ones. Not too typical on BHM but I have seen them. I don't really like the whole double chin thing either. Like I appreciate the slight double chin, especially on a guy that's gaining. But, as previous mentioned, I love to see a guy's sexy eyes and face that attracted me in the first place.

But finally, my favorite part is the roll that forms next to a moob on the side of a guy. It's a BHM specific trait that makes me go nuts. I just want to squeeze it, then flop his big moob up and down to watch his fat bounce... yum...


----------



## lily352 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have to say belly. Nice big belly. Beer belly or otherwise, I like them! A nice big belly to rub and squeeze and cuddle.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 24, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I believe I will be stealing that clever little term from you..... now.
> 
> lol.
> reigns.




What's mine is yours, m'love. :-*



Novelist said:


> Hahahaha!!! That's great!!


----------

